# porsche boxster s



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

my boss has got a yellow 53 plate boxster s.. he wants 20 grand for it... think i should chop in my tt roadster 180 for it?

what u guys think?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

RenZo said:


> my boss has got a yellow 53 plate boxster s.. he wants 20 grand for it... think i should chop in my tt roadster 180 for it?
> 
> what u guys think?


Seems like a good price whats the spec, mileage et al


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

its basically fully loaded... got everything i think... its got the nice 5 spoke 19" wheels too... not to sure bout the colour thou... it is nice thou!

i think its done around 30-40k

Renzo


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

That is cheap... Whats his number? :lol:


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

mates rates i guess... 

u guys think it would be an ideal upgrade?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RenZo said:


> its basically fully loaded... got everything i think... its got the nice 5 spoke 19" wheels too... not to sure bout the colour thou... it is nice thou!
> 
> i think its done around 30-40k
> 
> Renzo


And whats wrong with the colour  :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> RenZo said:
> 
> 
> > its basically fully loaded... got everything i think... its got the nice 5 spoke 19" wheels too... not to sure bout the colour thou... it is nice thou!
> ...


he just hasn't realised that yellow ones go faster... :wink:


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

the guys at work call it the banna mobile etc... i quite like it thou..


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

RenZo said:


> the guys at work call it the banna mobile etc... i quite like it thou..


There's your answer then, would you like to be seen driving a 'banana' :roll:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

RenZo said:


> mates rates i guess...
> 
> u guys think it would be an ideal upgrade?


I am sure a number of people on here will say no, but personally I would say yes... At the end of the day, it IS personal preference mate.

I miss my TT, they have something Boxster doesnt and thats character. I love the front end of my Boxster, but its ass is not as nice as the TT IMO. The thing that won me over with the Boxster is reliability, I was fed up of going to the local Audi Stealer almost once every other month... :roll:

Ask him to let you take it for a test drive, see what you think.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would PM Dave Jack-in-a-Box if I were you I think the 3.2S can have some expensive engine seal problems


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I would PM Dave Jack-in-a-Box if I were you I think the 3.2S can have some expensive engine seal problems


They can but Porsche are aware of the problem and will "Goodwill" the parts and a vast majority of the labour (My dad got 75%) if the car has been serviced by OPC.

Apart from that pretty bomb proof. At Â£20k I would snap his hand off


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Third party warranties are a must just ask Dave-in-a-box :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> I miss my TT, they have something Boxster doesnt and thats character.


Good one! :lol:

For a minute there I almost thought you were serious.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > I miss my TT, they have something Boxster doesnt and thats character.
> ...


If the TT had the Boxster reliability mate, I would still own it...


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

RMS can be a problem with the Boxster, but *touchwood* I havent had any problems with mine so far...

Catch 22 whether to buy a warranty or not, mine runs out in August, probably wont renew as I dont think I will have the car for much longer. if I do and it still goes, will buy a warranty and then claim on it a few weeks later :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

RenZo said:


> its basically fully loaded... got everything i think... its got the nice 5 spoke 19" wheels too... not to sure bout the colour thou... it is nice thou!
> 
> i think its done around 30-40k
> 
> Renzo


I might be wrong but I don't think the 53 plate model had 19" wheels as an option


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

there the same as this:










i just assumed there 19's...

they look pretty big 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go for it.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I would PM Dave Jack-in-a-Box if I were you I think the 3.2S can have some expensive engine seal problems


RMS is really just an oil leak, so not that massive a problem.

If you want it fixing, its about Â£1000 vs Â£800ish for a porsche warranty, if it goes under warranty then you've saved a few hundred 

Â£20k sounds about Â£4k too cheap to me, so I'd be asking why he's offering you such a bargain, get it checked out properly if you are going to buy...

Best place to look for info is boxa.net you need to register, ( a pain ), but its free, and almost as good as ******** 

Not sure about the yellow myself, could be difficut to sell on, but if it checks out, go for it, they are nice cars


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

They're the 18" Carrera wheel - still v nice though - I had them on my 996

I'd go for it mate - you won't regret it! I think you can get away with yellow on Porsches

Best of luck in your decision - when you get it you get to change your avatar to a Porsche badge like us other fanboys


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I would PM Dave Jack-in-a-Box if I were you I think the 3.2S can have some expensive engine seal problems


Not seal problems - but terminal engine problems!

Biggest problem is the auxilliary drive shaft bearings failing. Porsche in their penny pinching wisdom decided to fit a single race support bearing instead of the double race that was fitted earlier. When they collapse, you'll need a new engine.
Liner problems are still an issue - mine split 3 at 9k miles. New engine under extended warranty.

RMS is not a big deal (usually) It will result in a few drops of oil on the garage floor....it won't contaminate the clutch, nor will the engine lose all it's oil!
I say usually - now that more of these cars are reaching independant specialists, some are having a close look at why some cars are having multiple RMS failures. It's being suggested that the crankshaft cradle on some cars may be misaligned due to maching errors. Its not a straightforward re-alignment to repair...usually cheaper to replace the engine.

Do not bother with 3rd party warranties - they usually have a Â£5k limit masses of exclusions. Â£5k won't buy you an engine.
Porsche will allow you to extend their warranty for Â£925/year - covers all the big parts, but excludes all lot...all very unclear.

Your success at a warranty claim depends just how vigorously the OPC pursues your claim as I recently discovered.
Air con wasn't working - 2 OPC's told me the 2 condensors were shot and the warranty wouldn't pay.
3rd OPC fixed it with no quibbling...all hit and miss.

Porsches goodwill should not be relied on to get you out of a hole...plenty of anectodal evidence on othet forums about how "iffy" this can be!

The car you've been offered sounds a good buy at the price - and Speed Yellow does look good!
However, before buying get an inspection carried out by an OPC or a good independant specialist before committing.

If you do find problems it could cost pounds to fix. At that age, radiators, air con, brakes and clutch are worth having a close look at :wink:

Good luck 

Dave

edited - crap spelling...I'm knackered


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I would PM Dave Jack-in-a-Box if I were you I think the 3.2S can have some expensive engine seal problems
> ...


Dave, that's all very sombre.

Speaking honestly, would it put you off buying a Porsche? All cars have their problems, but worries about big bills and inconsistent "help" from OPC's isn't what I'd expect from that brand to be honest...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jampott said:


> Dave, that's all very sombre.
> 
> Speaking honestly, would it put you off buying a Porsche? All cars have their problems, but worries about big bills and inconsistent "help" from OPC's isn't what I'd expect from that brand to be honest...


Would it put me off? No.
I do think Porsche are arrogant and couldn't give a stuff about their customers - generally!
If they lose one customer, they seem to have two more waiting at the door.

I asked lots of questions before Jackie bought hers and no-one mentioned any significant ills with the Boxster or 911 (911's share the same engine, albeit at a larger capacity and equally prone to the same problems)

Only after the engine popped did I dig deeper. Owners on forums are not keen to talk about the problems - hurts residuals etc. If you do go on a Porker forum and mention your that your cars engine has trashed itself, you're accused of being a troll!

I don't think the problems are isolated. Several respected Porker specialists, AutoFarm and Hartech spring to mind, have invested heavily in proper engineering solutions to overcome these problems....they wouldn't have done so if there wasn't a need!

Many believe Porsche should have applied some effort to resolving these issues....well, it hasn't and it's disappointing. IMO it shows a lot of arrogance - pay them a fistfull of cash each year and you have a nice blanket of security in knowing that if something big fails you'll be OK.

Remember, Porsche were nearly broke when they got into the water cooled engines and it was the Boxster that turned their fortunes around.
Cynical perhaps, but I suspect that all the bugs weren't ironed out.

Still love the car, probably will buy another - I'll just make sure I protect myself!

But to the OP; go in with your eyes wide open factor in the cost of a warranty with Porsche and buy with your head not heart. Find an OPC who cares (there are a few about!) and I'm sure you'll not regret buying one.

Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Weird you should say all that - in 5 yrs of dealing with OPC's I've found them nothing short of perfect - mind you that is only Leeds OPC so not sure about others


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

RenZo said:


> there the same as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like the 18" Carrera wheels I have on my Boxster... Best colour too, the car I mean 8)


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm selling my Boxster S for Â£18.5k... buy mine instead 

to be honest its the best car I've ever owned - were it not increasingly becoming a garage queen due to arrival of our 1st daugther not being compatible with my car (according to the wife!)

I've done 54k miles in mine, only a couple of minor problems, RMS done under goodwill after some haggling..


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sattan said:


> I'm selling my Boxster S for Â£18.5k... buy mine instead
> 
> to be honest its the best car I've ever owned - were it not increasingly becoming a garage queen due to arrival of our 1st daugther not being compatible with my car (according to the wife!)
> 
> I've done 54k miles in mine, only a couple of minor problems, RMS done under goodwill after some haggling..


nice boxster. i would like one too, but i do prefer the 987's.

but a 3.2s 986 is also sweet though.

i assume insurnace, service is alot more than a tt though


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Actually, and this honestly isn't sales patter etc. mine only went up Â£50 when I changed from my TT180 to the pork. weird.


----------

